# Burston Ponds



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

With the kids out of school today and a bit of Cabin fever, I asked my nine year old son and his buddy from the neighborhood if they wanted to go wet a hook, it was already late afternoon so we headed to Buriston Ponds in mona, We hit the water about 4:30 and it was a bit chilly, the water was cold and calm, fish were raisin and things looked good, got the poles rigged up and put them in the water, for the first 30 minutes we had no bites at all, the boys were getting a bit of the jitters so I told them to run around for a minute, as soon as they left there poles the fish started to hit, so I yelled at them to get back, as the sun started to set, the fishing turned on, the bite was very light so the boys were having a hard time hooking up. finally they got the hang of it and started catching fish, We had a visitor join us (a wild cat) It was quite comical as we would reel in a fish the cat would go crazy, he was hungry, we had been releasing all the fish, I could tell the cat wanted a meal so we brought one in and tossed it to the cat, He had it in his mouth before it even hit the ground. A much needed meal. The boys felt good about giving the cat a meal, we continued to fish untill dark cathing fish as fast as I could get the poles in the water, most of the fish were in the 14" range, and they fought hard. It was a fun time spending the evening with my son, 2 nine year old boys are a good time! Might have to try it again, I might need some fish for the smoker!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea buraston ponds is a great place for the kids i take new people there from time to time my brother in law is trying to get his kids into fishing and wanted to guarantee his 12 year old boy to catch some fish so we went there and actually we had three cats hanging around the fish and even took one right off his stringer and those fish smoke up really nice as well


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Sounds fun!  What are in those ponds?


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Rainbow & Carp, mostly planters, but every now and again they will dump some broad stock in there and that makes it interesting. The planters were healthy 14" fish, full of eggs right now. Not a trophy fishery by any means but a great place to take the family for a picnic and fishing.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I suspect the DWR has a regulation about using Game Fish to catch ferral cats. So don't take one of those home. :lol:


----------

